# 24 season 6



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Well they've been saying two nights in a row two hours each for the premiere, starting on the 14th and I thought it would show up on the schedule by now. But it's not. Anyone know why? Come on tivo of the two-weeks program info!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

The 2 weeks of program information also includes 2 days back... give it a couple of more days - it will show up.


----------



## jluzbet (Apr 20, 2004)

I got Sunday's premiere last night but not the Monday yet... 
force a call and you should see it


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

jluzbet said:


> I got Sunday's premiere last night but not the Monday yet...
> force a call and you should see it


I just set the season pass to grab first runs. I just needed the first episode to "link" the pass on to. Then I set it to keep until I delete and hold up to 25 episodes. Now I should set it as my most important pass.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

YAY!

Can't wait for Jack to start screaming at people while pointing a gun in their face.


----------



## mediaboy (Jun 27, 2004)

The episodes (first 4) leaked out.. All the file sharing sites have the dvd's that fox sent to a few reviewers.. Never seen something like this happen! Needless to say I downloaded them


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Both episodes are now showing in my To Do List. Get ready! Its soon!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Check your To Do list if you have DirecTV ... mine was not showing up for Sun night of Mon night. I had to add them manually.

This is really getting to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Both Sunday and Monday episodes have the same data, thus be careful when setting up a new season pass as it sees the Monday episode as a repeat.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

What is the show's regular night going to be?
I've got a 3-way conflict on Sunday, so I'll have to "get" it elsewhere.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mitchb2 said:


> What is the show's regular night going to be?
> I've got a 3-way conflict on Sunday, so I'll have to "get" it elsewhere.


Monday.

(BTW, I wish *I* had a "three-way conflict"!)


----------



## Rob64 (Aug 27, 2005)

This was a quote on Rush Limbaughs website about the season premiers of 24 on Sunday and Monday. 

"Don't forget: Sunday and Monday night watch '24.' There are going to be four things you will not believe you saw that you will not believe they just did that."

Can't wait


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Monday.
> 
> (BTW, I wish *I* had a "three-way conflict"!)


With 24 on tonight I have a "four-way conflict". 24, Cold Case, Desperate Housewives and The Apprentice.

DT Tivo = Desperatre Housewives & Cold Case
Series 2 Tivo = The Apprentice - did a Manual Record of the first hour of 24 in case I can't stand to wait until Monday night.
VCR out in the Shop = 24


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Then do what I do: have multiple units! I've got an HR10-250, an HDVR2, and a Sony T60 all connected to the same TV. No conflicts for me!


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> Then do what I do: have multiple units! I've got an HR10-250, an HDVR2, and a Sony T60 all connected to the same TV. No conflicts for me!


+1 :up: 
an HR10-250 (make that -650  )
and two HDVR2s (212 & 217 hr)


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

And my main HR10-250 has a 750GB drive in it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

I'll have uploaded 24 Episode 1/2 by tomorrow (someone remind me). If anyone wishes to download the files, you can burn them to a DVD. No commercials, either, BTW.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TivoZorro said:


> With 24 on tonight I have a "four-way conflict". 24, Cold Case, Desperate Housewives and The Apprentice.
> 
> DT Tivo = Desperatre Housewives & Cold Case
> Series 2 Tivo = The Apprentice - did a Manual Record of the first hour of 24 in case I can't stand to wait until Monday night.
> VCR out in the Shop = 24


That's cold!  24 relegated to VCR use!


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

And it's in HD.


----------



## ajlee7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Anyone know when and if Fox is going repeat Season 6?


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Hopefully never. This season was the worst.

FWIW, FOX doesn't repeat 24; it's syndicated on other networks.


----------

